# SMSL X-usb



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I just got the SMSL X-usb and the Apple usb 3 camera adapter. When I plug it in I get no output and my Ipad shows nothing in airplay. Ipad just plays through it's internal speakers. Has anyone used this with a Ipad. There ad says it works with IOS.

Just tried it on two different PCs same results and 3 usb cables. I think I have answered my own question it is a non working unit.


----------



## elijahscott (Jun 23, 2017)

Hammers said:


> I just got the SMSL X-usb and the Apple usb 3 camera adapter. When I plug it in I get no output and my Ipad shows nothing in airplay. Ipad just plays through it's internal speakers. Has anyone used this with a Ipad. There ad says it works with IOS.
> 
> Just tried it on two different PCs same results and 3 usb cables. I think I have answered my own question it is a non working unit.


where you able to figure it out? My smsl x only plays if I unplug and replug in the optical. Only ever shows 44khz also. Ill try coax soon.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep I did. Mine was a bad unit and I ordered it from China which I hope you didn’t. Got another one from amazon. Took a month but got my money back and new one works perfectly


----------



## elijahscott (Jun 23, 2017)

Hammer1 said:


> Yep I did. Mine was a bad unit and I ordered it from China which I hope you didn’t. Got another one from amazon. Took a month but got my money back and new one works perfectly


I've updated the software on it and the same issues with optical. I have to unplug the cord to get anything to play. So optical is worthless. Coax works good. Sounds very very good. Super low noise floor compared to my factory radio but thay could be because it's basically coming from a phone and not high level Inputs. Adjusting my input gain doesn't do anything which is weird but I guess that's how digital input is?
Sounds much much sharper and better than integrating into my factory head unit. The bass was never super clean on it and drove me crazy. 
I running 3 amps. Two four channels and one sub amp. Center speaker, component up front and rear mid range only with a sub. Finally happy with the way it sounds after tuning it with the coax.


----------

